# Engineers AUSTRALIA - ASSESMENT - CASE OFFICER



## Ahamik (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi,

I have applied to EA for CDR and an assessment of relevant work experience on 05/01/2017 on a fast track platform. It has been around 19 days as of today and the status is still qued for assessment.

Does anybody has experienced such delay due to the end of year. Please advise me what am I suppose to do. Contact EA or wait for another couple to days. 

Thank you in anticipation for your response.

Regards


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ahamik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied to EA for CDR and an assessment of relevant work experience on 05/01/2017 on a fast track platform. It has been around 19 days as of today and the status is still qued for assessment.
> 
> ...


they had some notice on website about delays for applications lodged until 15th jan .
this could be some staff on holidays.
give it another week. call them on monday.
If it shows assessment in progress then i think you should hear back within this week.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

Ahamik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied to EA for CDR and an assessment of relevant work experience on 05/01/2017 on a fast track platform. It has been around 19 days as of today and the status is still qued for assessment.
> 
> ...


Hey buddy,

Give it until this week because it hasn't been 15 working days since the day of your application. 

I submitted my Australian Qualifications Pathway on the 7th. We should hear back this week.


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

I submitted my application on 12th December and my status changed to Assessment in progress on 16th January. One of my friend who applied on 22nd December got comments on his CDRs on 22nd January. So keeping this timelines in view your status may change next week hopefully.


----------



## zain8791 (Jan 23, 2017)

hello i want to know that i have bechelor's as well as masters degree can i include both of my student level final year projects in my CDR and idea???


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

zain8791 said:


> hello i want to know that i have bechelor's as well as masters degree can i include both of my student level final year projects in my CDR and idea???


yes you can.
i did it and had positive outcome.
They are like any engineering project.
just make sure they have enough content in them to demonstrate the competencies sought by EA.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

Ahamik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied to EA for CDR and an assessment of relevant work experience on 05/01/2017 on a fast track platform. It has been around 19 days as of today and the status is still qued for assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Ahamik

Did you hear from the EA or has your application status been changed to in progess? I filed on 06/01/17 but no progress as of today.:ranger:


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

The case has been taken up today by an assessing officer


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Sharoon Gill said:


> The case has been taken up today by an assessing officer


Hello,
Did anybody applied for MSA EA in April 2017 choosing fast track . Please share your timeline with EA as well as the outcomes of the application.


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ron_RM said:


> Hello,
> Did anybody applied for MSA EA in April 2017 choosing fast track . Please share your timeline with EA as well as the outcomes of the application.


Hii,

ANZSCO Code:-233211:-Civil Engineer

Applied for MSA+RSEA with fast track:-08th June'2017

Case alloted to assessor:-23rd June'2017

CO contact for additonal info:-28th June'2017

Additional info submitted:-29th June'2017

Outcome Granted :-30th June'2017-Positive

But they reduced my work exp from 2008-2013 whereas i claimed 2008-2017 as i didnt submit form 26AS(Tax credit statement) from 2008-2013 as 3rd party evidence


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Hii,
> 
> ANZSCO Code:-233211:-Civil Engineer
> 
> ...



They made third party evidence mandatory.
Based on 3rd party evidence majority of cases are decided.
Its applicants responsibility to make them available 3rd party docs.
Now, I think, either you have to go for assessment again holding all 3rd party evidence or accept the outcome.
Its up to you.

Good luck


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> They made third party evidence mandatory.
> Based on 3rd party evidence majority of cases are decided.
> Its applicants responsibility to make them available 3rd party docs.
> Now, I think, either you have to go for assessment again holding all 3rd party evidence or accept the outcome.
> ...


Hii,

While applying i provided bank statements with bank stamp and signature on it as 3rd party evidence where company name is clearly mentioned along with salary credited...........but they didnt accepted...Anyhow i have manage to get 26AS form for 2009-2013 so i am planning to go for informal review.....bit conufused or i must go secondary application for relevant skilled employment assessment again which will cost 100AUD more....


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Hii,
> 
> While applying i provided bank statements with bank stamp and signature on it as 3rd party evidence where company name is clearly mentioned along with salary credited...........but they didnt accepted...Anyhow i have manage to get 26AS form for 2009-2013 so i am planning to go for informal review.....bit conufused or i must go secondary application for relevant skilled employment assessment again which will cost 100AUD more....


Only bank statement will not be accepted without PF,Tax returns
I suggest you to mail EA for clarification.
Their advice is far better than mine.
I always did mail them with my queries and they are patient enough to clear all my doubts and provided me with the possible outcomes for me.

Good luck


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Only bank statement will not be accepted without PF,Tax returns
> I suggest you to mail EA for clarification.
> Their advice is far better than mine.
> I always did mail them with my queries and they are patient enough to clear all my doubts and provided me with the possible outcomes for me.
> ...


Did u send them mail by online request log or we need to send mail to specific email id....i know the assessor name ....so if call engineers australia can i talk to assessor directly!!!!..

Please let me know how to approach them.....


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Did u send them mail by online request log or we need to send mail to specific email id....i know the assessor name ....so if call engineers australia can i talk to assessor directly!!!!..
> 
> Please let me know how to approach them.....


Check your inbox


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> Check your inbox


Thanks,

I have send them a mail hoping to get reply at the earliest!!!


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Hii,
> 
> While applying i provided bank statements with bank stamp and signature on it as 3rd party evidence where company name is clearly mentioned along with salary credited...........but they didnt accepted...Anyhow i have manage to get 26AS form for 2009-2013 so i am planning to go for informal review.....bit conufused or i must go secondary application for relevant skilled employment assessment again which will cost 100AUD more....


I have read somewhere, a response from EA's CO: 
"Payslips and bank statements do not constitute third-party evidence. 
Please provide third-party documentary evidence in support of your employment claim. This may include social security reports, income tax reports, superfund contribution statement etc. The third party documentation must come from a government body or agency independent of your employer and must state the name of your employer."


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I have send them a mail hoping to get reply at the earliest!!!


HI JP,

Today i received mail from Engineers Australia regarding clarification of assessment outcome

"Dear Rakesh Kumar Soni,

Thank you for your email.

Firstly, I would like to let you know that relevant skill employment assessment is based on primary evidence (reference letter) and supportive evidence. This one must be issued by a third party (not the employer or the applicant).

Secondly, both documents, primary and supportive evidence are mandatory for each and every employment period. From 2008 to 2013 you did not provide the right supportive evidence such as Form 26AS.
Finally, I assessed your application based on the documents that you provided.

Please feel free to contact me if you have further questions.

Yours sincerely,
Helena Peixoto"

I have replied her that bank itself is not related to employer or applicant hence bank statements mentioning company name can be considered 3rd party evidence and i have also attached form26AS for year 2010-2013 as these years only i was liable to pay tax 2008-2010 my salary was non taxable.

Hope for her positive reply!!!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> HI JP,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As you send Form 26AS along with Bank statements, I t should be fine 

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> As you send Form 26AS along with Bank statements, I t should be fine
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ...


Hii JP,

Today i got reply from Engineers Australia and they said either go for informal review or new assessment for RSE

"Dear Rakesh Kumar,

Thanks for your email.

I assessed your application based on the documents that you provided me and at this stage your application is no longer with me.
At this moment I would like to inform that you can have two option:
1 - You can apply for informal review (additional documents cannot be provided);
OR
2 - You can apply for a new relevant skill employment assessment (you are allowed to provide new documents).

Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any question.

Yours sincerely,
Helena Peixoto"

I believe Option 2 will be better for me as informal review may also take 6 weeks from date of payment received and form is to send by courier to Engineers Australia..


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Hii JP,
> 
> Today i got reply from Engineers Australia and they said either go for informal review or new assessment for RSE
> 
> ...



I say....Option 2


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> I say....Option 2


Thanks,

I have talked to EA and they said that in new assessment for relevant skilled employment if u r successful and prove all ur experience then in new letter they wil mention both previous outcome which is qualified engineer and relevant skilled emplyment duration.


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> I say....Option 2


Hii JP,

I have received positive outcome from EA with all my experience counted!!!!!

I am planning to submot EOI but i have some queries as below!!!

1) How can i prove functional English for my spouse as she has completed Graduation in Commerce with correspondence(part time) and her previous IELTS result validity has expired in Mar'2017 can i submit primary and secondary school certificate which was in English as proof for functional English.

2) While filling EOI form they ask to choose Highest Qualification (options are Bachelors Degree in Science,Business or Technology and other option is Bachelor Degree(Others)) so what should choose as i am Civil Engineer according to me it must be "Bachelors Degree in Science,Business or Technology"-pls confirm

3) Can u share sample of form 80 and 1221


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

rakeshsoni86 said:


> Hii JP,
> 
> I have received positive outcome from EA with all my experience counted!!!!!
> 
> ...


*Form -80 should be one's self work because my circumstances will be totally different from you*






Answered


----------



## omargammal (Sep 14, 2017)

*omargammal*

Hi there,

I am in need of help with my MSA application, because I started to lose hope in Engineers Australia and their service.

I require the assessment of my Bachelor in Mechanical Engineering, and my 2 YRS experience as a Mechanical Engineer in the building Services Sector (so that I can apply for the 190 Victoria Nomination Visa).

I am from Egypt and I applied for a MSA + Relevant Skilled Employment + Fast Track on the 8th of August 2017, using the MSA Booklet October 2016 (which was the booklet available on their website at that time). I received a reply from the Case Officer on the 28th of August 2017, exactly 15 days from the submission of the application, which was asking for additional supporting documents. Everything seemed to be going smoothly, until I opened his reply to see what was missing. 

First of all, I noticed how unprofessional the reply was, the CO wrote the reply with incorrect grammar, punctuation, and spelling. Second of all, he also asked me to provide bank statements from November 2017 to March 2017. Yes you read that correctly. He asked me to provide a bank statement starting November 2017, which we didn’t even get to yet (I think he meant 2014). Third, he also disregarded looking into a submitted document completely, because he asked for its submission again (Third Party Evidence). 

*According to his reply he asked to provide:*

1- An Income Tax Return Acknowledgement issued by the Government Tax Office.

2- Bank statements for the duration of my 2 YRS work (Disregarding his typing mistake).

3- A certificate and transcript for the Master’s Degree in Engineering Management, which I am still studying towards, and which is irrelevant to the Mechanical Engineering Occupation I am applying the assessment for.

*What I provided in my Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment was:*

1- Company Issued Employment Letter with all requirements according to MSA Booklet October ’16.

2- Company Issued Payroll Tax Report with details of taxes and social insurance deductions.

3- Government Issued Social Insurance Report translated from Arabic to English by the government with the company name included inside.
According to the MSA Booklet October ’16, one should provide, as a third party evidence, either a Social Insurance Report, Income Tax Acknowledgment, Superfund Contribution Statement, Provident Fund Statement, or Work permit.

In his reply to my application he didn’t mention anything about the Government Issued Social Insurance Report provided and he proceeded with saying that I need to provide an Income Tax Return Acknowledgement.

*My conclusion from this:*

1- Either he did not even see or open the Social Insurance Report provided in the application.

2- Or he did see it and he did not care to write why it was not considered or what was wrong with it to justify the reason of providing another document (Income Tax Return Acknowledgement), which is even worse.

All those facts gave me the impression that he didn’t even read the application that I’ve put a tremendous amount of effort to put together and submit, and that he just replied with whatever 2 lines he could write just so that he does not miss the deadline of 15 days that the fast track impose on him.

*What I submitted the same day as a result of his reply was:*

1- The Government Issued Social Insurance Report (Again), stating that I cannot provide an Income Tax Return Acknowledgement since that document does not exist in Egypt and my government does not issue such a document since taxes are deducted automatically from salaries.

2- Bank Statements from my bank from Jan 2014 to March 2017, as requested, presumably, by him.

3- The enrolment offer, and the current transcripts of the Master’s degree at Uni Melb, which is totally irrelevant to the occupation I am applying for, but was provided to just to get him moving. 

I then called Engineers Australia for the first time on September 4th 2017, a customer service lady took my info and was really professional and showed punctuality while assisting me. She asked me whether I wanted to talk to my CO, which I did not know I could do. I agreed to talk to him, to better understand my situation, and what was going wrong.

I was handed over and then I heard a guy talking with unclear voice and no motivation to help what so ever. I told him that I submitted the requested documents and just wanted to clarify why I did not submit the Masters information in the first application. I do not know what happened to him but he suddenly started shouting and he said that if I wanted to get my outcome letter I would do as he says without asking any questions. His English was also terrible, and he sometimes throughout the call did not respond to me for 1 full minute after I asked him something.

The way he treated me, first of all, shocked me and scared me because it seemed as if he was threatening me, since he basically has my future in between his hands. He then started accusing me of not reading the booklet, and whenever I told him that I did and that this was what was stated in it, he kept on asking me to prove it by telling him which page and which line number it was, which I couldn’t do since I did not have the booklet in front of me and I was in the street. He then proceeded saying that I shouldn’t ask him question, and I should abide of whatever he requests or else I won’t get an outcome letter.

Realising that I have no choice I tried to calm him down, and ask him why he was so frustrated. I explained that the missing documents he requested were submitted and I was only clarifying why they were not before. I did not get to ask him about whether he saw the Government Issued Social Insurance Report or not, since he was so angry, and since he did not give me a chance, because after that he said that if I submitted the requested the additional documents he will have a look, and he hanged up.

*More bad news:*

Today 14/09/2017, Engineers Australia released a new MSA Booklet named MSA Booklet August 2017, and guess what! instead of providing, as a third party evidence, either a Social Insurance Report, Income Tax Acknowledgment, Superfund Contribution Statement, Provident Fund Statement, or Work permit, applicants should now provide both an Income Tax Acknowledgment And a Social Insurance Report.

*The Problem:*

My application was submitted on 08/08/2017, the current booklet at the time was MSA Booklet October 2016, and there is no proof on the MSA Booklet August 2017, when it was released, which is on the 14th of September 

In addition to my CO being so annoying he will now use that against me and tell me that MSA Booklet August 2017 needs both the Social Insurance Report, and Income Tax Acknowledgment, and I cannot prove him otherwise since there are no details of when that booklet was released. Even worse he could just mail me the outcome letter without the relevant skilled employment at all, which won’t allow me to apply for the 190 visa.

It can’t get any unluckier than this, first it’s an assignment with a bad CO, and then it’s a change of rules with cheating on the date of the document with no specific date of release to help those who applied before its release.

Either way I cannot provide an Income Tax Acknowledgment since my government doesn’t issue that, and the only document I can provide as a third party evidence is The Government Issued Social Insurance Report. What can I do now in those unfortunate circumstances?

People tell me that if I submitted before the booklet was released I am fine but since it’s written on it that it’s August 2017, without any day, or date to back it up. I cannot prove anyone wrong what should I do in all this?

One should start wondering why a tremendous amount of money was paid (1600 AUD) for an application with the fast track service, that treats applicants like dogs with no professionalism what so ever. What would the CO gain from harming me? Doesn’t he have ethics or Values? 

Sorry for the long post but I wanted whoever is reading to have all the information, and thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnMath (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi,

I need help!! . I applied for Engineer Australia degree assessment for Telecommunication Network Engineer. At the moment(Stage 1) the assessor wants me to provide original project with project supervisor stamp and university stamp. 

The problem is I submitted project online and I don't have hard copy. It might be in turnit in database

I reach out to the lecturer but all of them have left and no more teach in uni.

Can someone help like what should I do. I have the soft copy with me

Thanks


----------

